

Top ten algorithms preprints of 2012 - turingbook
http://11011110.livejournal.com/260838.html

======
nantes
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://11011110.livejournal.com/260838.html)

------
noelwelsh
Really interesting algorithm for the bandit problem. Looking forward to
spending more time with this one.

------
ret
Great list. Paper "Strongly universal string hashing is fast" is very
interesting.

------
mromanuk
The link is not working for me :(

~~~
sp332
Do you have the HTTPS Everywhere extension? It's buggy with Livejournal.

